# where to buy divider for 55 gallon?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

anybody know where to buy divider for 55 gallon?


----------



## ak22 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've seen Penn-Plax tank dividers for 55 Gallon tanks at Big Al's.
They go for around 20 bucks if I recall correctly.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Why not check home depot They have flexiglass there choose your size then buy divider holder.
my .02c


----------

